# ED speakers / not their subs



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone hear, own'd, or demo'd the Elemental Design speakers?

If so, would love to hear the input on them. raying:

I came to conclusion that I will either go w/ either of the 3.0 packages from Emotiva or Elemental Design:

ED's: A6-5t5 Towers & A6-5t5 MTM single (center)

Emotiva's: (3) of the ERM-1 LCR's


Thanks for getting me to finalize my future order :scratchhead:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Heard them at their open house in Newton, IA. Not the best environment (other folks was producing dangerous, literally dangerous levels of bass with their subs next door). Still, considering the price ($200/pair shipped), I think they were well worth the money.

I do think you'll want a sub with them though. I recall them sounding a little anemic w/o some help in the lower end. They show response down to 60HZ, which isn't nearly as low as I think you'll want for movies or music.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you're thinking of the bookshelves, and he is asking about the towers. ($500)
I own an eD sub and two of their drivers in diy subs. I've been happy with them and their customer service is pretty good. I'm upgrading speakers soon and was looking at the towers and center but after reading several forums decided the Infinity Primus 362 and pc350 is probably a better bang for the buck. With that said, I've read a lot of positive reviews of the A6-5T5 towers and lots of people seem to like them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess I should have sought clarification. ED does not make a 5t5 tower, only the 16" tall bookshelves. They do make an A6-6t6 tower however. I have heard the 6t6 tower, but not without support from a subwoofer. If you are looking at the 6t6 tower, this review may be helpful:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/elemental-designs-a6-6t6

You'll notice there is still commentary about the lack of bass, regardless of the 40hz -3db point claim by ED. Not saying ED is making up specs, just that their measurements may not translate into real world performance.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep you're right, A6-6T6 towers. I knew they only had one model of tower, just got the numbers mixed up


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

it... sorry about the model of ED mix up. But I thank you for your feedback


----------

